# Picking or being given the right puppy...



## Jeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

So this is my first time doing this, and I have reserved a puppy in a litter that is due to be released in a few months...

I have heard that some breeders will pick a puppy for you, how do they do this? Do you say, "i want an active dog" and they simply give you the energetic one?

On the flip side, if I am allowed to pick the pup, what are the best things to look for? I know one would be it simply walking up to you, or not being afraid, but is there anything else?

This is going to be a family dog, not for work or show purposes... Sorry for the noobish questions lol


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I am no expert, and I got my puppy at a rescue. Things I looked for.. I wanted the puppy to follow me around. I wanted the puppy to want to come up to me happy and waggy if I knelt down. I wanted the puppy to chase something thrown and bring it back..or at least not take off running.

Now, at a year old..this puppy is happy, loves people, follows me everywhere and loves to play fetch and always brings the toy back.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeeper said:


> I have heard that some breeders will pick a puppy for you, how do they do this? Do you say, "i want an active dog" and they simply give you the energetic one?


Tell them what kind of energy level you want, do you want low/medium energy for walks, ball playing or do you want high energy for daily biking, jogging, hiking, agility, ball playing and swimming? Tell them what kind of temperment you want, do you want a cuddlebug that is gentle, sweet and friendly or do you want a more independent, more adventurous, friendly but not too friendly pup?

Tell them exactly what you want in a dog, tell them why you want the dog, what you are going to do with the dog, etc.



Jeeper said:


> On the flip side, if I am allowed to pick the pup, what are the best things to look for? I know one would be it simply walking up to you, or not being afraid, but is there anything else?


This is how I chose my Sinister

I looked for a puppy that wasn't afraid to come to me, one that was playful but could relax so I could pet it and pick it up. I wanted a confident puppy that goes and investigates things instead of hiding from them. I didn't want a puppy that showed no interest in me but I also didn't want a puppy that couldnt leave my side. I didn't want a puppy that showed dominance over the other puppies (bossy and very rough play) I also didn't want a puppy that looked and acted completely freaked out or one that cries when it hears a strange noise or sees something strange.

I got my boy from a byb and I got very lucky and picked the perfect puppy for me. But I would HIGHLY suggest that you go through a reputable breeder that chooses the correct puppy for you. They spend 8+ weeks with those puppies, they know their temperments and personalities, they know those puppies best.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is a link to a member's website:

(Wildhaus Kennels Raising Working German Shepherd Puppies) 

Under section 'Evaluation, Testing & Placement' and 'Formal Puppy Tests' you can read about the testing and evaluation the breeder does and things you can look for yourself. Lots of good info.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a good link /\
Here is another.

Temperament Testing


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

It took me 2 weeks to find a breeder I was comfortable with, and speaking with both husband and wife and about the parents of the pups and their history, once all the info was provided to me, I told them why I was looking for one, and gave him the specifics of what I wanted(male, all black puppy) he invited me to his property out in the country and showed me the pups along with both parents and an older brother of the pups, I was impressed and I was allowed to pick the pup I wanted, he was the biggest one, but also standofish, kept more to himself, he was a lil bit of the bully, but that is one of the trades that led me to pick him, figured he wouldn't be a push over once he was bigger, have been real happy with Thor, he's a great puppy n will be purchasing a female from them in about a year from now. Hope things work out great for you also, good luck.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I told the breeder what kind of pup I wanted and they narrowed it down to 3 that they thought would fit- I chose Stosh out of those 3. I told them I wanted the dumbest laziest male pup they had- not because I thought any would be lazy or dumb, I just didn't want a high energy dog. Stosh is exactly the dog I wanted- very calm, confident, easy to train and totally devoted to me. So to answer your question- tell them what kind of dog you want and try not to go by color, cuteness, etc.


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

You sound like me a couple of months ago when I was first looking.  

I'm telling you from experience - be wary of breeders that let people choose their own puppies. At first I felt insulted and annoyed by this concept but then I met more and more well-bred GSDs (working line and showline). After spending time in the presense of these dogs, something clicked. You're not trying to choose between the yellow lab and the chocolate lab here... there can be variations in drive and temperament within a litter. Choosing the "wrong" pup for you can make a big difference in your day to day life with the dog.

GSDs are a powerful and complex breed. Do your research, find a breeder who is well-respected and work together to find the right puppy for you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> You sound like me a couple of months ago when I was first looking.
> 
> I'm telling you from experience - be wary of breeders that let people choose their own puppies. At first I felt insulted and annoyed by this concept but then I met more and more well-bred GSDs (working line and showline). After spending time in the presense of these dogs, something clicked. You're not trying to choose between the yellow lab and the chocolate lab here... there can be variations in drive and temperament within a litter. Choosing the "wrong" pup for you can make a big difference in your day to day life with the dog.
> 
> GSDs are a powerful and complex breed. Do your research, find a breeder who is well-respected and work together to find the right puppy for you.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Spend alot of time talking to the breeder so they know exactly what you are looking for. Let them know your entire situation, work hours, kids and their behavior, activities you want the dog to do with you, EVERYTHING. You will get the best match for you and your family that way.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't know what dog I was picking up until the day I showed up and she pulled him from the back room. That was the day of temperament test. She picked the best puppy for us!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> You sound like me a couple of months ago when I was first looking.
> 
> I'm telling you from experience - be wary of breeders that let people choose their own puppies. At first I felt insulted and annoyed by this concept but then I met more and more well-bred GSDs (working line and showline). After spending time in the presense of these dogs, something clicked. You're not trying to choose between the yellow lab and the chocolate lab here... there can be variations in drive and temperament within a litter. Choosing the "wrong" pup for you can make a big difference in your day to day life with the dog.
> 
> GSDs are a powerful and complex breed. Do your research, find a breeder who is well-respected and work together to find the right puppy for you.


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:I also totally agree, my 2-GSD's were picked for me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you asked the breeder about the 'picking',,are THEY going to pick one for you or are they going to let you pick one?

The last couple I've gotten, I've let the breeder choose for me, I tell them everything I can think of, regarding my lifestyle, what I want in a dog, if I want to do something specific with it,,what I don't want..

Breeders know their dogs better than us buyers, they spend 8 weeks with them, so should have a pretty good handle on 'pegging' their puppies. So breeder may say, based on what you tell them "ok I think xx and yy would be good for you, which one do you like?" that type of thing..

I'd be leery of a breeder who said, "come on in, I've got 10 puppies take your pick"..at that point, your basically picking on 'looks',,you don't really know them..

I would find out from the breeder if they will pick one (or whatever amount) for you, or if they are letting you pick whatever one you want..


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I picked Djibouti though I welcomed the breeders input. There was a gorgeous lc from an earlier litter, absolutely stunning, but she felt he was somewhat shy & a less than ideal match. There was another pup in Djibouti's litter I also liked but he was mildly noise sensitive & she thought he might not be well suited to my hectic urban environment.

Her insights & advice were spot on. When I'm ready for another GS it's great knowing that as much as I like her dogs I can also trust her judgment in helping me choose. When I discussed with her what I wanted I emphasized mental/temperament traits over physical preferences. I prefer sables & lc but those preferences are mild & much less important than my personality & temperament preferences.


----------



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

I always do a "combination pick" and it's never failed me yet. I spend a lot of time getting to know the buyer, what their lifestyle is like, goals with the pup, experience, expectations, etc and then I let them choose from the pups which I think are suitable. Sometimes there will only be 1 pup which I think matches, sometimes there's 4. I feel that when I've spent 8 weeks getting to know the pups and being with them every day I can make a better selection than someone who's just met them. If the buyer would for some reason really want a different puppy we'd certainly discuss it but so far everyone always is thrilled with their pup and happy with the match.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tara, Treue and a few others were picked for me. One litter I had a choice of two. Endi was a female that they had kept back themselves. Nike I tested the litter and went with the female that the breeder also would have picked. The rest were bred by me and I picked at a very young age. 

My own litters I have allowed the experienced people to work with me to pick the right puppy for them, but others have been happy to have me pick for them. I don't want to put a pup into a home where it is not suited. That is not good for the handler and, more importantly to me, not good for the puppy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have some reservations when it comes
to a breeder picking a pup for me. once the pup is home
and have been there a few weeks it's not the same pup.
i wanted pick of the litter. there was no matching me
and the pup. when you go with a reputable breeder
with a solid line i think all of the pups are nice.
it's up to you through training and socializing to shape
your dogs character/temperment.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

So if you had a deposit on a pup and after evaluating the litter or the pup that the breeder selected for you, you did not feel that the breeding turned out as well as anticipated, the pups are not confident enough, dont have enough drive or whatever, would you sacrifice your deposit? Ask for it back? Or compromise and take a pup even if you are not convinced it is the right pup for you?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Depends on what your looking for. If you want a sports dog, then the breeder spends 24/7 with the pups he/she is going to know the personality/drive better than you coming to see the pup for an hour to pick one out. And same for the opposite, if you want a companion dog that is not going to have high drive, again the breeder will know this better than you. 

I picked my own puppy and have learned from the experience. I love Sonar he is a fantastic dog, and I am so glad I chose him! I am glad I did not get a high drive shepherd because I don't think it would have worked for me in the time/place right now. But the next shepherd I get I will have the breeder choose the best dog for the work I wish to do based on his/her observations/testing of the pup in the first 8 weeks of life. 

Life is a learning experience, and everything happens for a reason. I wouldn't trade Sonar for the world!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

TechieDog said:


> So if you had a deposit on a pup and after evaluating the litter or the pup that the breeder selected for you, you did not feel that the breeding turned out as well as anticipated, the pups are not confident enough, dont have enough drive or whatever, would you sacrifice your deposit? Ask for it back? Or compromise and take a pup even if you are not convinced it is the right pup for you?



As for this, most breeders (that I know, and I know several) will carry over the deposit from one litter to another if lets say you want a boy and all are girls or they don't have the "right stuff" you are looking for. No reputable breeder is going to force you to choose a puppy from that litter or loose your deposit.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> As for this, most breeders (that I know, and I know several) will carry over the deposit from one litter to another if lets say you want a boy and all are girls or they don't have the "right stuff" you are looking for. No reputable breeder is going to force you to choose a puppy from that litter or loose your deposit.


Its rarely quite that simple though. It could mean waiting a real long time and then not having the right pup again, amongst other things.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I pretty much pick the pups to go where they go....most of my pups get shipped, so it has to be that way. All pups are a crap shoot....pups that are great at home might not be great a few months later...but GENERALLY - I have been pretty sucessful in choosing....I really dread people wanting a pup based on it's photo....there is NO clue to the true personality in a photo....

A well thought out litter should be consistent accross at least 80% of the pups....there always is the chance for an odd/unexpected result in a pup - but if the litter is matched carefully - the breeder should be able to predict what they will get. Matching pups is not rocket science - and in basic characteristics, the breeder should know what pup will be most successful in what type of home. Color and sex are last on the list for allocating pups in most cases. 

If I have someone with experience, I am glad to work through the litter with them, presenting my observations, but still pretty much ruling certain pups out as more suitable to other buyers, so that we come to the same conclusion as to what pup would work best for them. I have let a few people choose between 2 or even 3 pups, knowing that any one of the pups would be sucessful with those homes.

If someone did not like my choice - they would get handed their deposit and shown the door in a heartbeat. That will be a disaster. I had one buyer who wanted my pick male because of color - and I had a different pup picked for her (children,granny, teens and toddlers in the house) - that high drive, serious pup was ALL wrong. The buyer was never happy, always resentful and turned into a harridan (for lack of a more polite word)...so if the person is the slightest bit hesitant - no puppy going with them - see ya, bye, have a nice life!

Lee


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

No offense but THATS CRAZY! If I'm buying a puppy I am going to specify what sex I want and if the breeder has other ideas I might consider it but probably not. I'd gladly go elsewhere if the breeder tried to shove something my way. Lets not forget who the customer is here.

Sex I choose. Color, I can be pretty flexible, its honestly the last thing I consider but for example I really would not want an black dog (for personal reasons only - I do like them). 

Don't get me wrong on this, I want the breeder to select or at least help select which pup I get based on my criteria. The best outcome is if the breeder provides two or more pups as candidates based on my original criteria and provides me with some specifics about each pup so I can make a logical choice or defer to the breeder.

But if I say I want a high drive pup and the litter turns out not so high drive (or vice versa), then I want the option of defering to a different litter or going elsewhere. Even the best planned breedings can turn out unexpected and the breeder should recognize if it is not what the buyer is looking for.


----------

